# How far ahead are you scheduled for work?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

With fall rapidly approaching, how far ahead are you still scheduled for work right now? Are you busier this year?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Middle of march, with a break in february.


Busiest I've ever been. Time to raise some prices I suppose.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Next spring at least.

The company has had a bigger back log of work at times, but dad being out this is the busiest I've every been.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm always usually a few weeks out. We sometimes do 3 houses a day so it's tough to keep a fully loaded schedule. I'm also a sub and these guys don't like waiting for their gutters so I keep a flexible schedule to accommodate them 

We are up 30% from last year thanks to Angie's and home advisor Last year we had best year since the crash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Into February.

Much better than last year. We have been been booked solid and it appears we are that way for the rest of the year.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't hard schedule things until 2-3 weeks out but I have enough work in the hopper for 2 months.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Current jobs will run into the end of February. Maybe a break then, but a big remodel to start in April.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I don't hard schedule things until 2-3 weeks out but I have enough work in the hopper for 2 months.



Same here. I have a list as long as my arm of people waiting for me so I just cherry pick them. 


I guess with the work I get from the other contractor I work with and my own I could keep my self busy until this time next year no problem.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm still working on what needed to be finished yesterday...

Somewhere there's a list of last weeks stuff floating around....

Just what I need, more to do...:whistling


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

All I can say is it has been a good year---very pleased---


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> All I can say is it has been a good year---very pleased---



Same for us. There is no end in sight but we aren't rushed either.

When you deliver a quality product, the work keeps coming.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I have firm commitments for jobs through mid-April 2016. I could probably shave 6 weeks off of that, but I'm getting burned out a little bit. I'm scheduling jobs farther apart now to give me some breathing room between them. The last year or so has been insanely busy, working 6-7 days a week.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

66 Shelby said:


> I have firm commitments for jobs through mid-April 2016. I could probably shave 6 weeks off of that, but I'm getting burned out a little bit. I'm scheduling jobs farther apart now to give me some breathing room between them. The last year or so has been insanely busy, working 6-7 days a week.


Same here. I am booked till the end of the year, with work till Spring but I am padded pretty well. Started pushing things out so that I can breath as well as sneak in small projects here and there that have high profitability.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm full into mid December right now, with one for sometime in Spring.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Fall isn't approaching....it's here. About 2 months for me, which I figure is good because most of my jobs are about a week to 2 in duration. That's just what I'm aware of, I have a carpenter that drops stuff off pretty much without notice so add a month to that. Been a weird year so far, up and down, we're in a bit of a recession here.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

If everybody told the truth I could tell you!


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I hope everyone is signing work and banking deposits. We are continually finishing jobs and adding jobs to our frontlog , so its never the same . usually we have enough work in progress to last 4-6 weeks and add to that continually , but rarely date contract start days further than 2 months... I sign the ones with long lead times with a rough time frame with the understanding we will firm that up as the date approaches . we ll pull jobs into the work mill anytime we can service it and schedule a little loose for add ons, delays and for jobs that may pop up that are good opportunities .

Sometimes it all works out , and sometimes I'm scared to wake up and turn my phone on .


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

March at least. Not my best year dollarwise, but I shifted my direction a bit towards mainly new construction , and am probably going to be booked through 2016 by April or May, so it was a great year as far as growth and development and that is tough to put a price on


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

It's cool to point your business in a direction , go there and like it when you arrive .


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

We're guaranteed work till next august with a big 10 000 sq ft home currently under construction and we've got several more homes going through the design phase so it'll be a busy year coming up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I get paid more to do basic stuff. Work smart not hard.


I try to only take the basic jobs, it's how I maximize my profits. If I get awarded a cut up frilly job someone's paying big bucks for it. I never bid them low or even in the middle. As I got older I learned to not let ego call the shots. Profit is the shot caller today.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread seems to have taken a turn. Although I don't want to promote it, I will keep picking at it.

If I have ever completed with a CL listing, I didn't know it. I don't think I've ever lost a job to a CL post. I've never had a customer even mention CL to me. If they wanted me to match the price on CL, I think I would laugh and walk away. Maybe not laugh, but I would be done with them and their project. 

I would say that it is a different market that Tipitop is working in, but if you read on this site long enough you will realize we are all basically in the same market. Some prices may be different and scope of work will vary slightly, but I see the same mentality from customers.

I believe we all think we do some of the best quality and some of the toughest jobs, at different times in our career. 
I just let a guy go, who has 17 years experience. He thinks he is one of the best, knows it all, and has done everything. He always has a better method. If you don't believe me, just ask him, he'll tell you how good he is.
I didn't see it.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

builditguy said:


> I just let a guy go, who has 17 years experience. He thinks he is one of the best, knows it all, and has done everything. He always has a better method. If you don't believe me, just ask him, he'll tell you how good he is.


One of you is wrong. The marketplace will decide who is.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I don't have much work scheduled in advance. Enough just seems to pop up on my calendar to keep the bills paid, although I don't do additions and big jobs. Mostly surface restoration, sink change outs, and picking up after the other guy was fired.

I'm at $90.00 an hour, drive and administrative time included. If I can't sell the job sittin' in my chair on the phone, it's doubtful I'm coming out to look at it.

I'm worried about my attitude. I'll be 60 in less than a month, I'm not poor and I just don't give a $#!t anymore.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Kowboy:
I doubt we will ever know who is wrong. 

For him: He will continue to go along thinking he is the best. Getting work and making some money. Some jobs will go poorly, some will not. I'm sure he will continue with carpentry work. As far as success, that is in the eye of the beholder.

For myself: I will continue to know I am right. I will get work and make some money. Some jobs will go poorly, some will not.

His skills just weren't where I wanted them to be. He is more than pleased with his skills.

Everyone sees things differently. He probably thinks something similar about me.

To tie this in, I know he has some work scheduled out for about a month. Last time I talked to him, he said, "My phone is blowing up."


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Dude, tipi you seem to be the only one with this problem here. Get the F off of craigslist man. Hire someone to build you a website, and have them write all the copy in it. Find someone to make you a profile on houzz and facebook too. Those are both free and I've made a lot more money off of those sites than craigslist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

tipitop said:


> he raised price more then me and have plenty of work, seems he is better then me


. 

Bad attitude to have, shows no confidence in yourself



tipitop said:


> As for my hours, do not know what exactly stay, would say 27$/hour. Guys I can not get wild with x/hour. Check situation at yours craig's list in yours city. I can rise price but price will always be referenced to price at CL.


I charge contractors $35hr when attached to a whole quoted job for unforseen stuff, I also charge the same for my crew per man/ woman

I don't normally compete with CL, however when I do the first thing out of my mouth when the client says CL, is that I am no where near the same price as CL guys and my work is worth the price. (Which seeing dome of the pics you post, so are you



tipitop said:


> I can not go 75$/hour.
> For me definition of business owner is to have employee. To have employee I need to have big scale jobs. I have a customer who give me such jobs but he hire all employees. I’m self-employed and it is not business.
> It will always be in open how much I charge. It is in open at my add at CL too. I’m not drugs driller.


I raised my prices this year and walked away from a couple production based desk jockeys this year, was scary at first but I am busier than ever and making more money


YOUR definition is wrong, what is a drugs driller, and you don't need large jobs to have an employee.



I would really take an English class, I can gaurantee many people read you add and say this guy got off the boat yesterday , he can be pushed around


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

A&E Exteriors said:


> .
> 
> Bad attitude to have, shows no confidence in yourself
> 
> ...



I raised my prices this year too, I'm not actually busier. I have more free time and I'm making much more money.:thumbup:


----------

